# Blue Tree Resort??



## maggiesmom (Aug 8, 2013)

Which Timeshare Company owns Blue Trees Resort on Cypress Run Rd in Orlando, Fl?.
TIA

maggiesmom


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 8, 2013)

That would be the infamous WESTGATE RESORTS (aka "wastegate").

TS


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 8, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> That would be the infamous WESTGATE RESORTS (aka "wastegate").
> 
> TS



Only about 50% correct.  There are actually two managements on that property. About 1/2 is under the infamous and to be avoided Wastegate nightmare. The other part is under SPM management, last I knew, & they operate the new Check-in / Clubhouse as well as much of the resort for individual, independent owners. As is often the case the Owner controlled and operated resort is very nice and has a great location. Staying there should be fine. You can't pay me to stay or own at a Wastegate even one they tried to steal but only 1/2 succeeded as happened at Blue Tree.


----------



## maggiesmom (Aug 12, 2013)

My sister wants this for her first timeshare, but the answer she got back was that Both Westgate and SPM both run the property and that it must go thought Westgate to finalize. So is this still a nice place??


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 12, 2013)

maggiesmom said:


> My sister wants this for her first timeshare, but the answer she got back was that Both Westgate and SPM both run the property and that it must go thought Westgate to finalize. So is this still a nice place??



If the transfer is going through Westgate then it must be a Westgate unit. It doesn't matter how nice a place it is, if it is a Westgate unit tell her to run away fast. Owning Westgate is like renting a condo from the mob, only much worse.


----------



## maggiesmom (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok , I'll let her know. Thanks


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If the transfer is going through Westgate then it must be a Westgate unit. It doesn't matter how nice a place it is, if it is a Westgate unit tell her to run away fast. Owning Westgate is like renting a condo from the mob, only much worse.



Correct. If it WEREN'T in the Wastegate part then Wastegate wouldn't even be mentioned. And if it's WASTGATE STAY AWAY!!!

Blue Tree under SPM is a good resort - or at least it was as recently as 2011. I haven't heard that anything has changed for the worse since then.


----------



## nkldavy (Aug 19, 2013)

*POA Owns Most of The Buildings*

Westgate is the "developer," having bought out the company who first developed these former apartments into timeshare units.  Purchases are supposed to go thru Westgate as they get Right of First Refusal.   I highly recommend that a POA deed be purchased rather than a unit in one of the Westgate buildings as fees are less and the upkeep is better in these units.   There are 2 separate check-in buildings.   On the working level, the staffs do well together.  For more info on the POA portion, see www.bluetreeowners.org.

Uncle Davey


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 13, 2015)

*Resort Map: Blue Tree (SPM) vs. Blue Tree (Wastegate)*

I was uncertain about which buildings at Blue Tree were managed by SPM and which were controlled by the notorious Wastegate.  Kinda like the old West / East Berlin demarcation, stepping onto the wrong side is something to be avoided.  This map attempts to clear up these murky waters of conflicting ownership and control, clearly highlighting Wastegate-occupied structures with an appropriate dingy grey colour.


----------

